# I have pedal power supply lust...



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Saw this in Jeorge Tripps' twitter post about his NAMM 2012 board. It's the Dunlop/CAE MC403 -- and it looks like a single supply that can handle all the pedals I'd like a supply to handle. Nice work Dunlop. (Bit of an ouch on the direct price...)

http://www.jimdunlop.com/product/mc403-power-system


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree, this thing would power pretty much everything on my board without having to use a power bar and some y-cables on my Pedal Power 2. I'm curious to see how big this thing is in real life and how it could fit under a Pedaltrain board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

TWRC said:


> I agree, this thing would power pretty much everything on my board without having to use a power bar and some y-cables on my Pedal Power 2. I'm curious to see how big this thing is in real life and how it could fit under a Pedaltrain board.


For size:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Doesn't look like it does the 24v my DMM needs and it's HUGE! Dunno about this one


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm guessing it's the size of a very shallow rack unit?

I wonder if it has some high current outputs for Eventide stuff?

Wow, nice "Dunlop" board. Joe Bonamassa Fuzz Face...another want. HAHA


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

TWRC said:


> Wow, nice "Dunlop" board. Joe Bonamassa Fuzz Face...another want. HAHA


Yea, Jorge works for Dunlop now. They bought Way Huge a few years ago. That's the Dunlop demo board for NAMM.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

$411 clams on the Dunlop site


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

TWRC said:


> I'm guessing it's the size of a very shallow rack unit?
> 
> I wonder if it has some high current outputs for Eventide stuff?
> 
> Wow, nice "Dunlop" board. Joe Bonamassa Fuzz Face...another want. HAHA


That looks like the upcoming Eric Johnson signature Fuzz Face.  Joe's version is Copper plated. The wah is a JB version though.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I think you're right. Hard to tell in the pic but in comparison to the wah, definitely not copper-plated. 



Jeff B. said:


> That looks like the upcoming Eric Johnson signature Fuzz Face. Joe's version is Copper plated. The wah is a JB version though.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

$411? WOWZERS



OUTPUT
AC THRU – 200W MAX, hardwired to INPUT voltage
PEDAL OUTPUTS – Transformer Isolated, 
Foldback Current Limited, Overvoltage Protected
QTY VOLTAGE MAX CURRENT* CONNECTOR COLOR
2 9VAC 800mA 2.5 x 5.5mm red
4 18VDC 125mA 2.1 x 5.5mm black
8 9VDC 80mA 2.1 x 5.5mm black
2 6.5-10.5VDC(out) 200mA 2.1 x 5.5mm black
10.5-15.0VDC(in)
*MAX CURRENT per output
DIMENSIONS
343 (W) x 102 (D) x 44 (H) mm 
13.5 (W) x 4 (D) x 1.75 (H) inches
WEIGHT
2.63 kg / 5.8 lbs (with front panel installed


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You know, when you consider how prevalent power supplies like that one are becoming, and how many players use loop selectors like the one shown. It won't be all that long before individual pedals start to come with only an adaptor jack and no battery snap/slot, and no stompswitch, just a box full of circuit, a top surface full of knobs, and a couple of mini-jacks to connect you to the loop selector. And, given how prevalent use of 3 or 4 specific Hammond form factors are, it'll start to be like the universal modular system that was never previously able to become adopted, except it will also accommodate the unusual.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Has this not been around for a year or two already? I've also seen them for $200-250ish elsewhere. (I can't view the Dunlop site here, but $400 would be crazy).


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow could they make it any bigger !!!!! I bought a Cioks DC 10 great unit and it handles all my pedals !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I agree it's strange that it doesn't have at least 1 @ 24v outputs, though 18v is max common so I suppose that's what happened there. Sweet looking unit, Dunlop is has really done some interesting stuff in the last 3-4 years...Carbon Copy delay, all the Way Huge stuff, the DC Bricks, some 'custom shop' versions of great classics. Good for them.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> Sweet looking unit, Dunlop is has really done some interesting stuff in the last 3-4 years...Carbon Copy delay, all the Way Huge stuff, the DC Bricks, some 'custom shop' versions of great classics. Good for them.


All at fair prices too.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

NB_Terry said:


> All at fair prices too.


I recently bought a (Dunlop) Custom Comp and I'm very impressed with it. Also have a Carbon Copy, which I like as well. Their quality is really good for what you pay.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

GuitarsCanada said:


> $411 clams on the Dunlop site


NewEgg has them for $250. I'm seeing them as low as $200. So don't buy direct.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

$200 is pretty good compared to what a voodoo PP2 goes for.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, $200-250 woudn't be a bad price for one of those.

Is NewEgg in Canada?


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I looked into one of these a few months ago, I'm pretty sure they're the size of a rack unit.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

flashPUNK said:


> I looked into one of these a few months ago, I'm pretty sure they're the size of a rack unit.


i dont know how big a rack unit is, but this one is

DIMENSIONS
343 (W) x 102 (D) x 44 (H) mm 
13.5 (W) x 4 (D) x 1.75 (H) inches


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

It also comes with 1U 19" rack ears. It's only 13.5" wide because it has AC outlets on the side.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Ya, $200-250 woudn't be a bad price for one of those.
> 
> Is NewEgg in Canada?


www.newegg.ca yes.


----------

